# Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau



## richard (9. Mai 2007)

War vor kurzem im Eferdinger Raum (OÖ) an der Donau fischen. Als Köder: Würmer und Maden/Mais-Cocktail. Doch kaum ausgeworfen, schnappte sich stets eine Schwarzmeergrundel meinen Köder. Eine Stunde und vielen Grundeln später hat es mir dann gereicht. Wie schaut es an anderen Stellen an der Donau mit diesen Biestern aus; Donau A, Linzer-Hafen, Abwinden, AW, Wiener-Raum?

Ritschie


----------



## fishmike (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

servus rischie,
ich war heuter noch immer ned fischen... wird wohl auch ned so schnell was werden, weil ja der mai generelles schonmonat in donau A ist. ich bin aber am überlegen ob ich ned übernächstes we an den attersee fahr - hechtfischen.
für welche reviere hast du jetzt die karte?

MICHI


----------



## richard (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Servus mike!

Dieses Jahr noch gar nicht fischen gewesen? War ja ein herrlicher Frühling . Dieses Jahr habe ich die Eferdinger Fischereiinnung und für die Donau A werde ich mir einen 10er oder 20er Block noch zulegen. Eferding ist nicht schlecht, aber ich befürchte, dass im Sommer viele Stellen enorm zuwachsen werden; Also eher ein Winter- und Frühlingsgewässer. Bei der Donau A mache ich mir da weniger Sorgen wegen dem Zuwachsen. Freu mich schon auf gemeinsame Ansitze; wennst denn auch Zeit hast. Hoffentlich ohne Grundeln.
Ritschie


----------



## FraBau (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

@Richard

Heuer habe ich in AW, zum Glück, noch keine der Grundeln gefangen. Im Vorjahr (Herbst) war es schon schlimm und ein Fischen mit der Feeder mit Maden hat schon keinen Spass mehr gemacht.......Auch im Altarm habe ich im Vorjahr 2 dieser Grundeln gefangen......


----------



## FraBau (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass diese Grundeln bereits schon bis zu uns (Bayern/Oberfranken) in den Bamberger Raum vorgedrungen sind - wohl über den RMD-Kanal und den Main. Ich selbst habe ich aber (Gott sei Dank) noch keine Bekanntschaft gemacht.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



@Martin Obelt

Kannst froh sein, wenn Du noch keine Bekanntschaft mit Ihnen gemacht hast. Sie können (werden) eine echte Plage werden|gr: 
Vorallem sind sie auch Laichräuber|gr: 

Mir wurde gesagt, dass wir sie nicht zurücksetzen sollen, sondern töten und zerstückelt wieder reinwerfen.....


----------



## fib-altenberg (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Hallo,

Ich fische heuer in der Donau B linke Seite. Obwohl ich heuer schon recht gut gefangen habe: einige stattliche Rotaugen, Brachsen und einen Wels mit 75 cm sind diese Biester mit Sicherheit am öftesten am Haken gehängt. Das Verhältnis zwischen den gefangenen Fischen ist ca. 1:2 (nicht Grundeln : Grundeln).

ps.: Ich halte es auch so wie FraBau beim "Zurücksetzen".


----------



## richard (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Voriges Jahr in Abwinden ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Grundeln in der Strömung (unterhalb des Kraftwerkes) ab September sehr stark gebissen haben (Im Juli und August hingegen nicht). Im Staubereich hingegen hatte ich das ganze Jahr über nur selten eine Grundel am Haken. In Eferding herrschte ebenfalls eine flotte Strömung. Anscheinend sind Grundeln Strömungsliebhaber. 
Ich habe die Grundeln so gerne, dass ich sie auch nicht zurücksetze


----------



## FraBau (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

@All

Hier noch ein Interessanter Link über die eingeschleppten "Ausländer"|kopfkrat 

http://www.natur-wien.at/forum/thema1/fischerei

Hier steht auch drinnen, das man sie nicht mehr zurücksetzen soll und auf keinen Fall in eine anderes Gewässer einsetzen soll!!!


----------



## fireline (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

@richard

bei uns im raum regensburg ist die schwarzmeergrundel schon seit 3 jahren,die schwarzen werden grösser als die marmorierten,wenn die beissen kannst gleich nach hause gehen


----------



## einAngler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Hallo Richard,

vergiß das mit dem A-Wasser. Es wird dir nicht anders ergehen als in Aschach. Ich hatte voriges Jahr etliche Tage im A-Wasser an denen ich innerhalb von 2 Stunden 3 Packungen Tauwürmer los war, aber ausser den Biestern hab ich nichts gefangen. Da kannst an den Haken hängen was du willst, die Viecher fressen alles. Mein persönlicher Rekord lag bei 42 Stk an einem Vormittag.

PH
einAngler


----------



## stockfisch (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Hallo Jungs,

das Problem mit den Meergrundeln kenn ich zu Genüge .. wobei ich eher immer mit den mamorierten gesegnet war - Höhepunkt vor drei Jahren auf einen auf Grund gelegten Gründling eine ca. 5cm längere .. 
Das einzige was auf jeden Fall einigermassen hilft, ist, nicht auf steinigen Boden zu fischen .. also Sandbänke, schlammiger Bode dürfte nicht ihr bevorzugter Lebensraum sein.
Leider ists so, wenn du sie am (Futter)-Platz hasts kannst du mehr oder weniger zusammenpacken ..

Wobei sichs im A-Wasser trotzdem noch relativ in Grenzen hält ..


----------



## Drohne (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

*Frage:* was ist der bevorzugte Köder dieser Grundeln?

Ich Frage deswegen, weil ich in AW im letzten Jahr keine einzige Grundel gefangen habe. Allerdings fische ich  stets mit  zwei Frolics , Mais  &  Pellets  am Haar, also niemals mit Tauis oder Maden. 

Die Aussage vom Stickfisch könnte für mich durchaus eine Erklärung sein, ist mein Platz doch sehr verschlammt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Josef, probier mal die gepflückten Krebsschwänze vom Aldi - kann leider nicht sagen ob es die bei Euch auch gibt...

LG. Ernstl #h


----------



## Drohne (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Josef, probier mal die gepflückten Krebsschwänze vom Aldi



He-Hallo Ernstl, ich will ja bitte keine  fangen:q, ich liebe GELBE  und frage nur weil ich wissen will was diese Biester so alles einsaugen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Josef, dieses Bait zieht auch auf "GELBE" !


----------



## buddy01 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

hi,
im linzer stadtwasser ist die situation mit den biestern offenbar halbe/halbe. zb. noch direkt in linz hab ich letztens auch aufgebeben zwecks sinnlosigkeit, da meine maden keine paar minuten am grund liegen durften ohne dass sich gleich eine grundel dran vergriff. weiter rauf richtung margarethen allerdings hatte ich gsd noch keine begegnung mit ihnen.

was mir voriges jahr geholfen hat wenn ich mit tauwürmern fischen wollte ist einfach eine seitenbleimontage mit einem ~50 cm langen seitenarm an dem das blei befestigt ist. 

@fib-altenberg: hi christoph - anscheinend hat es offenbar heuer prima geklappt mit deinem wels  mit welcher montage hast du ihn schlussendlich gefangen?

lg
buddy


----------



## rob (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

hey!
ich fang sie in aw eigentlich nur in der strömung über sand/kiesgrund.auf schlamm habe ich noch nie eine gefangen.
die biester können einen schon nerven,aber sind es die nicht, sind es halt koppen und so zeugs.
von wegwerfen oder zerstückeln halt ich nichts.ich setz sie wieder ein.sie sind ja immerhin selber zu uns rauf geschwommen und für mich somit auch endemisch in der donau.lg rob


----------



## FraBau (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

@Rob

Die Grundeln sind NICHT selber zu uns raufgeschwommen, sondern wurden mit den Schiffen eingeschleppt:g 

PS: Steht in dem Link, den ich vorhin gestzt habe


----------



## rob (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

ahhh.. na, ich mach mich mal schlau:m


----------



## fib-altenberg (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

hallo buddy,
habe den wels auf Wurmbündel (Tauwürmer und Dendrobena) am Drilling gefangen. Das ganze habe ich am Grund mit einer Laufbleimontage und einer u-Pose präsentiert. Der Biss kam ca. um 22:00. Foto gibt es leider keines, da ich keine Camera dabei hatte.
Welches Wasser hast du heuer?


----------



## interloper (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Irgendwie muss man die doch lecker verwerten können.
Wenn man sich da irgendwas einfallen lassen würde wie man die Schmackhast machen kann wäre das doch schonmal ein Anfang.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Zander01 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Ja ja, die Biester sind richtig schlau.
Man merkt es offt garnicht das sie am Haken schon lange hängen. Und wenn man nach einiger Zeit die Angel einholt, dann hängen sie am Haken. Oft frage ich mich wie lange der schon drann ist. ;+


----------



## fireline (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*



interloper schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man die doch lecker verwerten können.



müsst ma mal den zanderfänger bemühen das er ein rezept für die grundling ausarbeitet und ausprobiert :g

mfg


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Albert, einfach ab in die Friteuse damit... :m Klick


----------



## Drohne (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Albert, einfach ab in die Friteuse damit... :m Klick



Sag ich ja immer, der Ernstl hat immer ein Rezept auf Lager!#6

Ausprobieren lässt er es wahrscheinlich seiner Schwiegermutter.


----------



## Zander01 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Ok ich hol mir schon mal ein Mikroskop, Pinzette und ein kleines Skalpell.

Ähmm...... |kopfkrat geht das auch ohne Muschelmehl?
Das muss ich nicht unbedingt haben.


----------



## Swobbi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Hallo Leute.

Hab die Meergrundeln als Köderfisch benutzt und siehe da die großen Barsche haben sie zum fressen gern, hätt ich sebst nicht geglaubt. Wie ich den Barsch ausgenommen hatte, war schon eine Meergrundel un seinem Magen. Werde heuer ein paar von den Viechern auf Zander auslegen und schauen was sich tut.

Mfg

SWOBBI


----------



## ritchie (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwarzmeergrundeln in der Donau*

Hallo zusammen,
leider muss ich Euch mitteilen das die Schwarzmeergrundel schon letztes Jahr 2010 im August bei dem Gemeinschaftsfischen,zusammen mit einigen Brassen,für einen Sektorensieg reichten.Hamm liegt ca 20km unterhalb von WORMS  Pfalz und gegenüber von Gernsheim-Biebesheim Hessen wo auch vorher schon Grundel gefangen wurden.
Es soll sogar ein Schonmaß existieren ???
Mit den Grundeln wird es genau so werden wie mit den Rapfen (Schiet) die in manchen Bundesländern wieder mit einem Schonmaß gezüchtet werden damit die Angler so wenig wie möglich Speise-Edelfisch fangen können.
Es soll auch Angler geben die ihren Fang sinnvoll verwerten und ESSEN!!!

Sollten sich doch noch einige Angler zusammenfinden und gegen solche Hirnlosigkeit einer Schutzmaßnahme von nicht heimischen Arten zu agieren bekommen sie von den Bürohengsten (die auch noch irgendwann das angeln mit weiblichen Maden untersagt) sofort die ROTE KARTE wegen RUDELBILDUNG.

M.f.G. und Petri Heil beim Grundel fangen.

   Ritchie


----------

